# Buying a used smartphone?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I am considering buying a used Samsung Galaxy S7 (4gb RAM) to replace my cheapo Galaxy J3 (1.5 or 2gb RAM), simply for the sake of having more RAM so I can run more apps simultaneously and switch between them without too much struggle.

If I get a Verizon version of the S7, will I simply be able to pull out the SIM card from my J3, put it into the S7 and go? Or will I need the intervention of Verizon in order to activate the S7 on my account using IMEI or whatever?

Am I correct in thinking that a phone with much more RAM will he's the ability to run and switch between more apps without as much struggle? The S7 looks like the cheapest/most common Android phone with 4gb RAM.

I would use the J3 in wifi tethered mode for a couple of apps in addition in order to have more screens so I can switch apps on/off more easily.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I only buy used phones, let someone else take that depreciation hit (worse than cars!).

I can't speak for Verizon (never used them) but I have used both T-Mobile and Sprint. Sprint is more picky than T-Mobile regarding letting open market devices on their network. If you get a phone off the open market that is Verizon branded, it's just a SIM swap. You can do that yourself online (most likely), or via a phone call to Verizon support (most definitely). If it's not Verizon branded, you have to do more research to make sure the phone has the proper bands for Verizon usage.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Make sure the Google Account Verification is not currently set in the previous owners name. 

If they just factory reset the phone you will encounter Factory Reset Protection and it will ask for their Google account before your can go any further. 

Basically it makes it a paperweight if the previous owner can't be reached.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> Make sure the Google Account Verification is not currently set in the previous owners name.
> 
> If they just factory reset the phone you will encounter Factory Reset Protection and it will ask for their Google account before your can go any further.
> 
> Basically it makes it a paperweight if the previous owner can't be reached.


Lol, takes about 5 minutes to defeat Google's protection scheme on smartphones....literally, 5 minutes.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, takes about 5 minutes to defeat Google's protection scheme on smartphones....literally, 5 minutes.


Explain how easy it is to do then.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> Explain how easy it is to do then.


Yea....here I go.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

You guys can save the bickering, I ended up getting a new A50 as a compromise to save any potential headaches.

I was starting to inch up towards a S8 which would have run about $250. The new A50 cost about $330 but I got it on a monthly payment plan. Was a little bit worried about how good a used S7 battery would be


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yea....here I go.


Please do as I have a couple phones where I forgot my Google account info and can't use the phones.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Is the seller standing outside of a hospital, wearing a gown that's wide open in the back and coughing profusely? I'll bet you can get a big discount on that one.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Few annoying things about running an old phone in WiFi-only mode is:

1) no text msgs directly to the phone. Goes to new phone
2) for some reason not having a live connection to the cell tower via SIM makes the phone sluggish. I've experienced this in the past as well. I don't think it is the phone repeatedly trying to find a nearby tower, because it doesn't even have a SIM card inserted to begin with...
3) if walking away from your car farther than the wifi signal can reliably reach, you must take both phones with you if you need an internet connection


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Totally agree with *NGOwner*'s post above. Very wi$e
At risk of sounding like im internet user from 1998, eBay has some smokin' deals on Unlocked smartphones.

They provide you with money-back guarantee if you phone isn't Unlocked or you have any issues. Seems waaay less risky then Craigslist.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Totally agree with *NGOwner*'s post above. Very wi$e
> At risk of sounding like im internet user from 1998, eBay has some smokin' deals on Unlocked smartphones.
> 
> They provide you with money-back guarantee if you phone isn't Unlocked or you have any issues. Seems waaay less risky then Craigslist.


eBay does indeed have some good deals. The problem with eBay, and it's a HUGE one. Is most of the phones being sold are financed. That's why you see them so cheaply. It takes time for the phones to be blacklisted, by the time you're phone is blacklisted, you're out of the eBay protection window. Seller has your money, and you're SOL. Swappa is typically safer.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

If I was going to buy a used one, it would have been off of Amazon even if it could be found for slightly cheaper on eBay. I absolutely love Amazon's return policy


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> If I was going to buy a used one, it would have been off of Amazon even if it could be found for slightly cheaper on eBay. I absolutely love Amazon's return policy


Sadly Amazon delivery now takes over a month even with prime
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/3/2...delivery-delays-april-21-coronavirus-covid-19


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah the phone case i ordered wont be here til may


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> The problem with eBay, and it's a HUGE one. Is most of the phones being sold are financed. That's why you see them so cheaply. It takes time for the phones to be blacklisted, by the time you're phone is blacklisted, you're out of the eBay protection window. Seller has your money, and you're SOL. Swappa is typically safer.


Not true at all. And even if you happen to get a phone that's finanaced, it's not really a concern. Both eBay and PayPal have good protection policies. Ebay is 30 days, PayPal is 180 days. If the phone gets blacklisted, that is definately not as described, and PayPal will have your back if it happens on day 31 - 180.

Stick to the vendors that have a lot of good feedback (500+ individual positive ratings) and sell a lot of phones. Read the descriptions and study the pictures carefully. And when you buy one, buy from a seller that has a no questions asked return policy.

As for me, I just bought a mint condition LG v40 ThinQ for $145 delivered. New the thing was $900. Never buy a new phone. Ever. It's just wasted money.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> Not true at all. And even if you happen to get a phone that's finanaced, it's not really a concern. Both eBay and PayPal have good protection policies. Ebay is 30 days, PayPal is 180 days. If the phone gets blacklisted, that is definately not as described, and PayPal will have your back if it happens on day 31 - 180.
> 
> Stick to the vendors that have a lot of good feedback (500+ individual positive ratings) and sell a lot of phones. Read the descriptions and study the pictures carefully. And when you buy one, buy from a seller that has a no questions asked return policy.
> 
> ...


You clearly don't buy on eBay. It is 100% true what I wrote. Read the relevant policies. If you are out of the eBay money back guarantee, and you submit a claim, you'll be denied. PayPal will Also deny you, because that's what their policy says. If it was an eBay transaction. And eBay denies you, PayPal is automatically going to deny you as well. That's the facts. It's all their in there own policies.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You clearly don't buy on eBay. It is 100% true what I wrote. Read the relevant policies. If you are out of the eBay money back guarantee, and you submit a claim, you'll be denied. PayPal will Also deny you, because that's what their policy says. If it was an eBay transaction. And eBay denies you, PayPal is automatically going to deny you as well. That's the facts. It's all their in there own policies.


Not always true see 
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...pal-decided-in-buyers-favor-and/td-p/26298902


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> I am considering buying a used Samsung Galaxy S7 (4gb RAM) to replace my cheapo Galaxy J3 (1.5 or 2gb RAM), simply for the sake of having more RAM so I can run more apps simultaneously and switch between them without too much struggle.
> 
> If I get a Verizon version of the S7, will I simply be able to pull out the SIM card from my J3, put it into the S7 and go? Or will I need the intervention of Verizon in order to activate the S7 on my account using IMEI or whatever?
> 
> ...


Ex-S7 user here... step up higher than that one.

It was good at first, but eventually I had issues with app multitasking, as well as Google Maps errors. That phone does bog down as it ages.

If you're going with the older flagship samsung, go with an S9 or Note9 or newer...

On the other hand, there are pros and cons to different options. The lower-end devices still can get the job done.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Sadly Amazon delivery now takes over a month even with prime
> https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/3/2...delivery-delays-april-21-coronavirus-covid-19





Prawn Connery said:


> Yeah the phone case i ordered wont be here til may


Not quite true. I ordered an iPhone and case on Amazon Prime April 1. The case came on April 3. The phone is due April 16.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Not always true see
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...pal-decided-in-buyers-favor-and/td-p/26298902


That bears zero weight. It's just one person running their jib on a public social forum. It is not from eBay, or PayPal.

Their own policies are listed on their sites.

Make no mistake.....I give zero ****s whether someone gets burned or not. The odds are EXTREMELY high though, you will.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> I am considering buying a used Samsung Galaxy S7 (4gb RAM) to replace my cheapo Galaxy J3 (1.5 or 2gb RAM), simply for the sake of having more RAM so I can run more apps simultaneously and switch between them without too much struggle.
> 
> If I get a Verizon version of the S7, will I simply be able to pull out the SIM card from my J3, put it into the S7 and go? Or will I need the intervention of Verizon in order to activate the S7 on my account using IMEI or whatever?
> 
> ...


The secret of the Universe is that LG has the best used phone prices. Buy an LG G6 or G7. All the phone you need.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> Not true at all. And even if you happen to get a phone that's finanaced, it's not really a concern. Both eBay and PayPal have good protection policies. Ebay is 30 days, PayPal is 180 days. If the phone gets blacklisted, that is definately not as described, and PayPal will have your back if it happens on day 31 - 180.
> 
> Stick to the vendors that have a lot of good feedback (500+ individual positive ratings) and sell a lot of phones. Read the descriptions and study the pictures carefully. And when you buy one, buy from a seller that has a no questions asked return policy.
> 
> ...


Avoid EBAY at all costs. That goes for everything and anything. Not only for the obvious reasons, counterfeits, scams etc. The biggest issue is receiving the item. No matter how legit or reputable the dealer is if the article does not get to you through no fault of theirs or yours....kiss your money goodbye! Once the article that sent to you has a delivery scan by the shippper, it's over! NO refund. I deal with these situations often at USPS. USPS despite being 100% at fault due to an article dropped at wrong address WILL NOT refund your money. NEITHER will EBAY seller.
Not that I am an AMAZON lover but they will nearly every time refund your money no matter what evidence is out there that you received it. Stick to large online companies. You at least have a shot of refunding your money or being shipped another product.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Then I must be riding a hot streak!

I've bought six phones off ebay in four years.

Nexus 5
LTE ZMax
Sony Xperia Z3
Nexus 6
Google Pixel 3 XL
LG v40 ThinQ

Two (Nexus 5 and P3XL) were returned within thirty days no problem.
One was sold as unlocked, it wasn't. Vendor paid for the unlock ($5, no big deal)
All phones were exactly as described.

I have not had bad experiences with eBay regarding cell phones. In fact, I've not had bad experiences with eBay at all. I probably buy on average 50 things a year off eBay. Not saying that everyone's experience is exactly like mine ... but if eBay is as bad as you say, no one would buy there. And we know that's not the case.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

Bad idea simply because of the lack of easily removed/replaced batteries nowadays. Battery health degrades significantly over a year or two, even less than a year if you have a very heavy user fast-charging (which wears more than slow-charging) daily. Used phone sellers usually don't disclose something like Accubattery health statistic screenshots.

For me, it's worth paying the premium for a new sealed phone just to avoid this.

Otherwise I'd advise familiarizing yourself with the battery replacement procedure for the phone you're looking at (might be a youtube video if it's a popular model) and the price/availability of replacement batteries. Some phones are significantly more daunting to change a battery, and not only adding the cost of a replacement battery, but also the possibility of specialized tools to get the job done which you'd only use once or maybe twice if you change the battery a second time, all adding to the cost.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sepelion said:


> Bad idea simply because of the lack of easily removed/replaced batteries nowadays. Battery health degrades significantly over a year or two, even less than a year if you have a very heavy user fast-charging (which wears more than slow-charging) daily. Used phone sellers usually don't disclose something like Accubattery health statistic screenshots.
> 
> For me, it's worth paying the premium for a new sealed phone just to avoid this.
> 
> Otherwise I'd advise familiarizing yourself with the battery replacement procedure for the phone you're looking at (might be a youtube video if it's a popular model) and the price/availability of replacement batteries. Some phones are significantly more daunting to change a battery, and not only adding the cost of a replacement battery, but also the possibility of specialized tools to get the job done which you'd only use once or maybe twice if you change the battery a second time, all adding to the cost.


I don't know if it would make a difference, but if you were buying it strictly for rideshare use, and it's going to be plugged in all the time you're working, would "battery health" even matter? If the phone was cheap enough it might make sense to have a shitty phone dedicated to Uber/Lyft usage.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Would be a valid point if running on wifi-only didn't have the annoying tiny bit of latency. Otherwise, dedicating a phone used exclusively for rideshare is a bit costly in terms of having an extra 4G service to it


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> Then I must be riding a hot streak!
> 
> I've bought six phones off ebay in four years.
> 
> ...


Sorry dude. Do your own math. You bought 6. Returned 2 (within return window) one was an outright lie, but seller made it ok by buying you an unlock.You still bought a stolen phone. You're batting 50% AT BEST. That's if I believed anything you said. NO ONE buys 50 items a year off eBay, and does so with no issues.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> You guys can save the bickering, I ended up getting a new A50 as a compromise to save any potential headaches.
> 
> I was starting to inch up towards a S8 which would have run about $250. The new A50 cost about $330 but I got it on a monthly payment plan. Was a little bit worried about how good a used S7 battery would be


Smart move. I only sell my phones when they have a problem.



Sepelion said:


> For me, it's worth paying the premium for a new sealed phone just to avoid this.


I buy new phones with a credit card that has the extra year's warranty as a perk. In my experience, no phone makes it to two years without developing issues. I've had 3 phones' GPS units go out, 1 phone's screen suffered excessive burn-in and one phone's microphone stopped working. I had the phone's purchase price refunded by the credit card company on 4 phones and a new phone sent by the manufacturer in the other case. Then I sell the defective phones.

If anyone's looking for a new phone, I just bought a Moto Z3 Play for $124 on clearance at Walmart. The original price when released was $500. It's a great phone at that price.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In my experience, no phone makes it to two years without developing issues.


But you sound like a life long android user though.............

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But you sound like a life long android user though.............


No, not life long. My first cellphone was like this:










Then I had a Windows phone which was ok, then one of Uber's iPhone 4 that they used to rent to drivers.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I did my own math.

The Nexus 5 had a LCD discoloration that was not visible in the picture. It went back. No issues with the return.

The P3XL was a phone with a bootloader issue I thought I could fix and get a great phone for a song. I couldn't fix it so it went back. No issues with the return.

A SIM lock is not a stolen phone. A SIM lock is not a blacklisting. It was an issue that could be corrected and was. It's analagous to forgetting to include a power supply.

My whole point all along is buy cellphones from reputable vendors on the eBay platform. That's all.

Look, I get it. You don't like eBay. Fine. I do. Agree to disagree.

[NG]Owner


----------



## cokitmoce (Mar 29, 2020)

Just make sure it's unlocked, compatible with your carrier (or your MVNO's parent carrier), and know that you'll probably have to buy a new battery. 

I got a used Note a couple years ago. Looked fine at the start, but it had some shitty after market plastic back on it that cracked every time I opened it, it had some issue with the charging port that wouldn't let it fast charge or send data to a computer so it couldn't be rooted or anything.

So when you get your phone check every possible thing before the return window expires.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I keep an eye on Slickdeals.net. I recently found a Moto Z3 Play on there that had an original price of $499 (not worth it) reduced to $124 (worth it) on clearance.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I would love to have another Samsung A50 or similar with a large screen and 4GB of RAM for WiFi-only use, but don't want to spend anywhere near $300 again. Having a hard time justifying $100 for a Samsung S7, though, since I might not even have a use for it once all this Tsingtaovirus stuff fades away

If I can find a deal from a tweeker or Craigslist for $50 I guess I'd take it.

Right now running off an A50 (4gb large screen) and J3 (2gb small screen) and sometimes wishing I had another screen available. Maybe another J3 if I can find a deal for like $20


----------

